# BASE Question



## lillybella (Mar 19, 2013)

The Chemistry Store is offering this base:
*Product Characteristics*



Contains no Sodium Lauryl Sulfate.
Vegetable based
Good foaming
Good moisturizing from a very high glycerin          content which provides a pleasant skin feel
pH 7.5 – 8.5
Neutral odor provides excellent fragrance          lift,
but then it states

*INCI List*



Aqua
Glycerin
Sodium Stearate
Sorbitol
_*Sodium Laurate*_
Propylene Glycol
_*Sodium Laureth Sulfate*_
_*Disodium Lauryl Sulfosuccinate*_
Sodium Chloride
Stearic Acid
Lauric Acid
Titanium Dioxide
Pentasodium Pentetate
Tetrasodium Etidronate
 
I'm not sure I understand this. There seems to be a contradiction.

Can anyone help?

Thanks,
Lily


----------



## Genny (Mar 20, 2013)

It's not really a contradiction.
It doesn't contain Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, it contains it's more mild & gentler cousins.


----------



## lillybella (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you, Genny :smile:


----------



## Genny (Mar 20, 2013)

You're welcome.  I've seen a lot of people bring this up before.  It looks like they're lying, but really it's more of "creative marketing".


----------



## jennacouture (Apr 18, 2013)

Is it bad to use SLS?


----------



## lsg (Apr 18, 2013)

It is not as evil as some would like to make it.  

http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/household/shampoo.asp


----------



## Genny (Apr 18, 2013)

Like lsg said, no not really.  Here's a couple more articles about sls:
http://personalcaretruth.com/2010/09/does-sodium-lauryl-sulfate-sls-cause-cancer/
http://personalcaretruth.com/2010/05/a-closer-look-at-sodium-lauryl-sulfate/

But for people with very, very sensitive skin or skin conditions like eczema, sls can be irritating. But so can a lot of things.


----------



## Genny (Apr 18, 2013)

Like lsg said, no not really.  Here's a couple more articles about sls:
http://personalcaretruth.com/2010/09/does-sodium-lauryl-sulfate-sls-cause-cancer/
http://personalcaretruth.com/2010/05/a-closer-look-at-sodium-lauryl-sulfate/

But for people with very, very sensitive skin or skin conditions like eczema, sls can be irritating. But so can a lot of things.


----------



## bodhi (Apr 20, 2013)

jennacouture said:


> Is it bad to use SLS?



http://www.nilechemicals.com/SODIUM LAURYL SULPHATE MSDS LAB.htm


----------



## lsg (Apr 21, 2013)

bodhi said:


> http://www.nilechemicals.com/SODIUM%20LAURYL%20SULPHATE%20MSDS%20LAB.htm


 

Even salt and baking soda are hazardous if ingested in large amounts, misused, or inhaled:

http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9927593

http://www.sciencelab.com/msds.php?msdsId=9927258


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 21, 2013)

Everything else aside for just a moment, I can tell you from experience that this base from the Chemistry Store is just wonderful. It sets quickly and accepts scent well. There is no "base" odor to mask. I just love it.


----------

